# Router disconnection problem.



## D@rekills4 (May 17, 2013)

I have a UTStarcom WA3002G4 provided by BSNL and a Linksys WRT54G v7. I also have a 2 MBPS BSNL connection.
The UTStarcom WA3002G4 is connected to Linksys WRT54G v7 and the Linksys WRT54G v7 is connected to my PC.
I am running on Windows 7 64 -Bit.


So my problem is that my connections keep dropping. And by 'connections' I don't mean internet connection.

Suppose I am on a Skype call and browsing the web and the connection drops, then I am unable to browse the web but weirdly the Skype call remains active. I am not even able to access both the router's pages but the Skype call remains active.
Same thing happens while downloading a file. The connection drops but the file download is in progress but I am unable to surf the web. And this happens constantly especially during daytime.

I decided to connect the UTStarcom WA3002G4 directly to my PC instead through WRT54G v7 but I still faced the same issue. And it doesn't seem that the other PCs connected to UTStarcom WA3002G4 via WiFi and facing any such issue.

I have tried reinstalling Windows many times and have even changed my PC but am still facing this problem.
I have tried disabling Windows Firewall and avast! Firewall but all in vain.

And once the connection drops, the only way to fix it is by restart the router close to me which is Linksys WRT54G. Once I restart I can access the UTStarcom router but drops again in anytime between one minute and five minutes.
And restarting the routers disconnects the ongoing connections too like a Skype call or a download.
And while playing an online I game, I disconnect every five to ten minutes.

What exactly could be causing an issue like this?
The distance between the two routers? How much maximum can it be?
Please help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2013)

connect UTStarcom modem(you should not call UTStarcom a router to avoid confusion) directly to pc via lan & then run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post the results here.similarly do the same with linksys router.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> connect UTStarcom modem(you should not call UTStarcom a router to avoid confusion) directly to pc via lan & then run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post the results here.similarly do the same with linksys router.




For UTStarcom WA3002G4:

*imageshack.us/a/img254/1229/utstarcomwa3002g4.png




For Linksys WRT54G v7:

*imageshack.us/a/img13/7530/linksyswrt54gv7.png







And my Linksys WRT54G v7 configuration page:
*imageshack.us/a/img838/2579/linksyswrt54gv72.png






The UTStarcom WA3002G4 router is 192.168.1.1 and the Linksys WRT54G v7 is 192.168.2.1.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2013)

check that in your UTStarcom WA3002G4 settings in advanced setup--lan the *address of your linksys(192.168.1.173) is not within the range of dhcp server of UTStarcom WA3002G4 if enabled* like this:
*www.tricksguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/BSNL-WA3002G4-DHCP-Settings.jpg


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> check that in your UTStarcom WA3002G4 settings in advanced setup--lan the *address of your linksys(192.168.1.173) is not within the range of dhcp server of UTStarcom WA3002G4 if enabled* like this:
> *www.tricksguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/BSNL-WA3002G4-DHCP-Settings.jpg




Okay, I did that, removed it from the range.
Let's see what happens now but I don't think it was the problem cause my router was 173, so 172 devices would need to be connected to the UTStarcom WA3002G4 before there is an IP conflict with my router.

Any other solutions by that time?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2013)

that is not true.router does not know when 172 devices can be connected(yes it does sounds silly but that is why there are "dumb" machines & "smart" machines) so it keeps all ip addresses included in DHCP range reserved.if you assign an ip address which is already included in DHCP range of router then there will be issues.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is not true.router does not know when 172 devices can be connected(yes it does sounds silly but that is why there are "dumb" machines & "smart" machines) so it keeps all ip addresses included in DHCP range reserved.if you assign an ip address which is already included in DHCP range of router then there will be issues.




Okay, thanks, I didn't know that.
But the main problem is that my problem still hasn't been fixed. I still keep getting disconnected.
What could be causing this? Maybe a software I installed?

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/4098/36847400.png



It cannot be the routers I think cause both the routers keep disconnecting.
I have even reinstalled Windows many times and even got a new PC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2013)

turn off avast firewall.if still problem remains uninstall avast completely & install microsoft security essentials & then see if problem remains.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> turn off avast firewall.if still problem remains uninstall avast completely & install microsoft security essentials & then see if problem remains.




I have already tried that. 
Didn't improve anything.
And like I said I have reinstalled Windows more than ten times now since this problem has persisted.
Why does my PC keep dropping connections partially?

Could it be the BSNL connection I am using?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2013)

in your modem settings go to info/status page & check that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values are below 50.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in your modem settings go to info/status page & check that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values are below 50.



Holy crap!
I got it. Everytime I have checked those values, they have seemed fine.

*imageshack.us/a/img339/6756/adslstatisticsy.png


But this time I kept refreshing that page again and again and the values kept dropping and eventually my internet disconnected.

*imageshack.us/a/img33/2552/12572093.png


After a particular point the upstream values dropped down to 8.
No wonder my internet sucks.

What do I do next?
If I call the BSNL guys then they will check and the internet will be working fine at that time and plus the people they send are complete noobs.
I live in Pune.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2013)

problem seems to be only with upstream.do you get any noise/crackling in telephone dial tone?if yes then use this as an excuse to tell bsnl people that internet started giving problems & there is noise in dial tone.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for your help, I will look into it now.


----------

